# Another hello!



## BobTT (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to the board but have been a secret lurker for a while, since buying my TT in July!

It's a 2005 180 coupe, now with just under 8k miles on the clock. No mods as yet!

I look forward to chatting to you all!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome any one told you about the TTC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

